# cool looking resource



## grahamguitarman (Feb 16, 2012)

Searching for some reference material I just came across this site.  

some of you may have already been there, but I think its a really useful site for obscure words and lists.  

For example there is a list of carriages, with just about every type of carriage named and briefly defined.
Another list give names of just about every type of fabric going, and so on.

I can see myself coming here now and again for alternative words and objects in my stories.

The Phrontistery: Obscure Words and Vocabulary Resources


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 16, 2012)

Hah, that is awesome. I certainly hope it doesn't lead to people putting a lot of obscure words into their writing Just Because They Can, but I for one love a good etymological discussion.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 16, 2012)

I used that website when I tried to come up with a band name, but I'm the sort of person who finds that sort thing fun whether or not I have a use for it.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 29, 2012)

Did this get submitted for the Research resource list?

Its real world so it would qualify.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Feb 29, 2012)

No idea, I'm not even sure how I'd do that to be honest (not really looked into it)


----------



## Drakhov (Feb 29, 2012)

How to Submit List Items and Ratings:

For the time being, you can post nominations for inclusion directly to the list thread they’ll appear in. (If this proves too awkward to manage, we may create separate submission threads.) Or you can PM them to me (Ravana). The same goes for ratings. Reviews are handled differently, and are addressed in a separate section below.

Once the nominations and ratings have been processed, your submission post will be deleted. The reason for this is to keep the threads manageable and to keep all the information at the front–while at the same time keeping all the information for a given list on the same thread. As the lists grow, they will need to be broken into multiple posts; if the submission posts are not removed, portions of the lists to get separated from one another. 

Please do not bombard me (or the threads) with every resource you can think of all at once. Quality is more important than quantity. You can always suggest more later. Taking your time also gives you the opportunity to go back and look at your resource again, to provide a better assessment: you may discover your opinion of its value has changed–for worse or for better. If you wish to submit long lists, these would be better handled by PM, so items can be sorted in gradually as time permits.


I think this is the relevant procedure - copied from Ravana's sticky here  Research Forum: Usage Guidelines


----------



## Ravana (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, I've got it. I think that one's the reason I added "miscellaneous" to the category list, 'cause I sure don't know what else to file it under.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Mar 3, 2012)

Ravana said:


> Yeah, I've got it. I think that one's the reason I added "miscellaneous" to the category list, 'cause I sure don't know what else to file it under.



cool   and yes it would be a difficult one to classify LOL


----------

